# Rockford Fosgate 25 to Life Punch 45



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

It's mine and in the original box with RF remote boost knob. Just too big for my tastes. No Reserve Auction as well.

Rockford Fosgate 25 to Life Punch 45 Limited Collector Edition in orig box N/R! | eBay


----------

